# Turkey



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 9, 2006)

Well pulled a turkey breast out of the freezer the other day. Brined it yesterday and smoked it today. It's resting now and when it isn't as tired I will slice. Here's a couple of pics to get you started.





Mrs. Romano's grilled veggies




Grilled portobello's for lunch


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Now here on the western side of the country (state), our breasts can't fly away ~ That's the 1st time I've seen one with wings.  Looks great so far...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

portys look great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 9, 2006)

Mrs. Romano's grilled veggies




Grilled portobello's for lunch


[/quote]


Here's the finished pictures.

Took the rubber skin off



Sliced with wings on the side



Plated




Brian, I cooked it at 325* at the grate.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is what I call good eats :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

ummm Nick...something that looks that good deserves a silver platter!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 9, 2006)

Mighty fine! =D> 
Bet the big ol shrooms tasted good with the turkey. I will have to give it a try :razz:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks fantastik!  Butt, how did it taste??? :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 9, 2006)

Tasted great! I used the brine that has the oranges in it. You get a slight taste of the oranges when it's done. I also used pecan for smoke and my own rub under the skin.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 9, 2006)

That is some good lookin food.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Mmmm Looks awesome Nick!   =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd eat that!    =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks good Nicky!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I'd eat that!    =P~



I did, thanks!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Mighty tasty looking!!


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

Never seen a "breast" with wings.  A whole turkey, yes... a breast...no.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 11, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Never seen a "breast" with wings.  A whole turkey, yes... a breast...no.



Shadybrook Farm Turkeys used to be sold like that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a Shadybrook! It was the best damn turkey I ever had! I've been eating the leftovers for sammies for lunch.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 11, 2006)

Once again Nick, youv'e outdone yourself, looks great :!:  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sound "shady". #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 12, 2006)

diverdave said:
			
		

> Nick, that looks great.  How long did you brine your breast?  I mean the turkey breast.  Also, being a rookie, how do you go about getting the rub under the skin?



dave, I brined it 24 hours. To get the rub under the skin, start at the bottom of the breast, slip your fingers between the skin the the meat. Slide your fingers back and forth and slowly push them upward on the breast. The skin and meat will seperate real easy. After you rub it down, pull the skin back down and your ready to go.


----------

